# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel statement print error

## gmawoyo

i am trying to print a statement in pastel,i am getting a message "the document you are trying to print has an incorrect paper size or paper style" please help

----------


## Neville Bailey

The reason for the error message is that your printer driver on Windows is probably set to Letter size, instead of to A4 size.

Go to the printer driver, right-click on it and select Properties (if you are using Windows XP) or Printer Properties (if you are using Windows Vista or 7). 

Every printer driver is slightly different, but most drivers have a reference to the paper size in the General tab, the Advanced tab and in the Device Settings tab. Go into each of those tabs and replace Letter with A4. Click on Apply and OK.

Now, open Pastel and go to File...Printer/Fonts Setup. 

Click on the Set Printer button and re-select the printer in order to refresh Pastel with the changes you made earlier. Click on the "Copy To All Tabs" button at the bottom if you are using the same printer for all your documents and reports.

Click on OK.

----------

Holger (26-Jul-13), J7J (27-Jul-12)

----------


## J7J

Hi,

I had the same problem a few minutes ago and the advice above helped me as well :-)  Thank you!

----------


## Alexion

You hit right on the nail Neville, to add on that, having clicked on file - printer/font setup, a window will pop up with all the tabs e.g. customer, supplier.
You first select a tab and obviously set printer, main font, title font and paper style and lastly copy to all users. Similar process will apply to the rest of other tabs, reason for that 
is sometimes you think the actual paper font is set up to all, and it's not.

Lastly, you click OK.

Alternatively, you go setup on the menu bar - customers / documents and do the above steps.

----------


## kleva

Mr Neville Bailey saves the Pastel community again... Would swear he was a professional Pastel consultant or something. Yet on this forum and others he provides the information free of charge. He has helped me in the past and I am making a plea on his behalf (without his consent or request - he can sue me later):

* If your business has need of his service, please call him. He is good at what he does and you will not be disappointed.
* His rates are properly reasonable.
* He is a brilliant photographer (not really relevant - he he)
* He knows exactly where to get high end support if he can't provide and almost never charges for the reference service.
* He not only becomes your consultant, but soon becomes a good friend.

In today's day and age it is quite rare to find someone of this caliber and integrity.

Use it/Don't use it - This is just the opinion of a client (although he has yet to bill me), friend, and someone who will always trust his opinion and help in regards to Pastel support (version irrelevant).

Go Neville!

----------


## Neville Bailey

:Embarrassment:  Gosh, kleva, you are making me blush!  :Embarrassment: 

Thanks for the really (over-the-top) endorsement - much appreciated...

----------


## Holger

It seems all my printers are set to A4, I am using windows XP with Paralles on my Macbook Air?  Yet i am still getting an error message when trying to print or email an invoice.

My long solution is to print it to PDF and email or print the Pdf.

----------


## Ndumiso Nkambule

Pastel Xpress 11 Printer error
Hi 
neville

I have installed pastel xpress 11 on windows10 proffesional, i have created the customized form in the print server properties and also created the form on forms designer in pastel but the problem is that when printing the printer hasnt saved the settings it acts like the paper is A4 in size and it will start printing in the middle on the second page, it prints well on the first page and then on the second page it will start in the middle when printing.

----------


## SharleneBalan

Pastel Partner V 14 

Hi, I need some assistance with Pastel's printer and font setup. Firstly the invoices are printed on pre printed paper and if the invoice has multiple pages, the transaction lines print over the totals etc, is there a way to limit the number of transactions that print per page?

Do backups of a company retain the Pastel printer and font setup?

What would be the reasons for Partner not allowing the printing of cash sale invoices?

Thanking you in advance for your assistance :Smile:

----------

